# How can I get the Rough cut lumber to age a certain color?



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I sided my Shop in Rough Cut Hemlock and there maybe some pine mixed in. I also have a few other out buildings sided like this, The Shop is fresh others are about a year old and they are turning gray. Around here I see Gray barns and Brownish colored barns that have alike a yellow color near the eaves, any Idea how I may be able to get the brownish color? 

this link shows a barn color kind of like what I want. Thanks



Google Image Result for http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2154/2187697870_5034c04ea7.jpg


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

may or may not work.

you may want to test if first before doing on a massive scale.

How to Give Barn Siding a Weathered Look | eHow.com


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

I am by no means a wood treatment specialist, but just about everything I've built using rough cut lumber turns gray when exposed to the elements. I've never treated any of it. I've used cypress, beautiful red cedar (now gray cedar, haha), southern yellow pine (commercially pressure treated and rough cut), and oaks. The only brown weathered wood that I see at my place is ?creasote? treated poles/posts. 

I don't really have any answers, except my speculation. That barn in the photo link maybe was treated with ?creasote? I've heard alot of folks talk about treating rough cut wood by spraying it with diesel fuel every couple of years, but I'm not sure what the results are for sure. 

I would think that maybe the different color at the eaves is because that wood is less exposed to the rain and sun?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Used motor oil can give that effect, too.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

The picture looks like natural weathering over time to me , probably untreated wood or the original treatment wore off.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Ammonia,vinegar,stain with thinned gray paint all work. All kinds of things like walnuts will color wood. I would say Google and experiment are your friend


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

One of my friends sided his house with T111. It aged about 1-2 years with no treatment. On the south side of the house which is fully exposed, it looked somewhat like the picture. After he applied stain, it looked _exactly_ like the picture. You see that effect quite a bit in Kentucky. Jim Beam's wood outbuildings all have that same effect. I remember reading about it long ago. I grew up right down the road from Clermont. I tried looking it up for you. Maybe this will help - Kentuckians Take Distilleries to Court Over Black Gunk

Maybe learn how to make some Bourbon in your new shop? :whistlin:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you just want that natural wood color around the eaves, you should be able to rub some bleach water up toward the top and then stain the whole wall. Bleach will turn grey wood back somewhere near its original color. But be sure and stain it after it dries, otherwise it will just age grey again in a few years.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Used motor oil can give that effect, too.


Yep, it is common to use burnt motor oil, and that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I am just looking for a barn look, I am not a huge fan of a all gray barn though, the one in the pic is a brown that i do like.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I may just let it age and see what happens.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

All the rough cut wood I have ever dealt with at work (Including cedar shake roofs and old barns) have been treated either with; linseed oil, stain, and lacquer thinner or; Diesel, and graphite. Otherwise they have just been hand stained or left to mother nature. To achieve the color (or very close) to the reds yellows and browns in that image, I would use Superdeck brand stain in Valley and spray as evenly as possible with a weed sprayer or very clean paint sprayer. Two heavy coats 24 hours apart ought to do it. 
For example of what it looks like on log cabin, here is a picture of the cabin and chimney my dad and I built with the log siding on either side of it. The fascia on the building is rough cut white ceader with the same stain.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are some more pic's of what I am looking for.

http://unofficialnetworks.com/mountain-architecture-11-beautiful-mountain-ranges-81620/

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=83&ty=133

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...94&start=76&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:78,s:0,i:322


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If you want it to look like that Pa. barn just leave it out in the sun and rain for about a hundred years , if not then experiment.........


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

none of the pictures are the same .... if you are looking for what I think you are, then time is the answer. Aged wood is like women, some just look better after a few years than others and if you try to rush things, it never ends well.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes I know they are not the same but any of those would be fine, I do not like the Silver grayish look.


----------

